# Weekly Competition 2013-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' U R' U' R' U' F2
*2. *F2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R'
*3. *U' F' U F U2 R' F R2 F U'
*4. *U2 R F' R' F U R2 U2 F' U'
*5. *R2 U R' U' F' U F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' D2 R B2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U' B2 F U' F' D R D2 F R
*2. *F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F' R' U' B D U B2 F L' R D'
*3. *D F U' R L U L' D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2
*4. *R F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 L2 B' U2 B2 R U L B' R' D' L'
*5. *F' R' F R2 B U F' L' F2 R' F2 U D F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' Uw2 U Fw L D2 U2 B2 Uw2 L R' U2 Rw' D Uw2 U' Rw2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 R D' Rw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 L U2 Fw' F2 U' F' U Rw'
*2. *L' F' L U Rw' Fw2 F' D U' L F L' Rw B L' B Fw' L2 R F2 D Rw F' R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R B2 L U Fw L2 Fw Rw Uw' F' R2 D U2
*3. *B' Fw' D' Fw2 R' Uw' F' L2 R' U' F' D' L' Uw' L B' Rw U2 L D2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' U' L Rw2 D2 Rw R2 B L Rw' B' F' Uw2 L F
*4. *U2 Rw2 F R' F D Rw D L D B L R2 D' Uw B F' D F' R2 B' Fw F2 D B2 Fw' F L' D' Uw2 Rw U Rw' Uw' B' Rw' B U' Rw Uw2
*5. *Fw' F2 Uw' F' D R B2 Rw2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw2 D Rw' D Uw' L R' Uw2 R2 F2 U' B2 F U B' F U2 B Uw B2 F Rw' U Fw' L D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw F Lw U' Rw B2 Rw R B2 Bw Rw' Uw2 B Fw2 L Lw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 B Rw Uw2 R B' Fw2 D' Dw2 F2 Rw' R2 B Dw' F' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 F' D2 Dw' Uw2 B2 F2 Dw L' Lw' U Rw2 D' U' Lw2 U2 Lw Rw D' B' Bw2 R2 F D2 B2
*2. *D' Lw' Fw' R2 F2 Uw' B L' Rw Bw F Dw2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 B Lw2 R B2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 Lw D2 Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw' Bw' L2 Lw Rw' R B2 D Dw2 Uw R' F2 D2 Fw2 L Bw L2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw R' B D Uw2 Lw D' B' Rw' B2 Rw' B2 Bw'
*3. *Bw F' Rw' Bw' Uw Lw2 F2 U' B' Dw Uw Rw Uw' L2 Bw Dw2 Uw' B Dw2 B' U Bw' D Uw Rw' B L2 Fw' L2 Dw F L F L F' Dw2 Rw2 B Bw' Fw F' Uw F2 D Dw Bw2 L U2 Bw' D Lw Dw' U' B' Bw D B Lw2 D' F'
*4. *Uw2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Lw F R D Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw L2 B' D F2 Lw2 Bw' Fw Dw' Bw' R B2 F2 Dw B2 F2 D' Uw U' B' R' Dw B2 Dw2 L' Lw Uw' B2 Uw2 Lw U Rw' D' Bw' U L R D2 Bw Fw2 F'
*5. *Fw Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw Rw' D Dw' U2 Lw' B2 Lw' Bw F L R' B' U' F L' Uw2 U' Bw Fw R2 D Dw' Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 D2 U2 L2 Fw Lw' R B' F' L' D U' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' B R B Lw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 D L D' B D R 2F2 2D L2 2R' 2B 2D R 3F' 3R2 2F2 3R' D2 2D 3U' B' U2 2R' R2 2U' L 3F2 D2 B 3F' 2L' 2F L' D2 2D' 2R2 2B2 2D2 2U' 2B' 3U 2F' 2L' B' 2B2 3F U' 3F' 2D 2U2 3R2 2R B2 3F 2F F2 2D' U' 2L 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 2L 2U' B2 2R' 2B 3R'
*2. *3F2 2F 3R D2 2L 2R R 3F L' 2L2 R' 2B' F' 2L' F 2D 2R' 3U' 2B U' B 2F2 F 2L' 3R 2F L' 2R 3U U2 3R' D2 3U U2 R' 3F' 2U2 2L2 2D' 2L 2U2 R 2U' F' D2 2F' F 2R' 2D' 3U2 U' 2R 2B' 2L2 U2 L' 3R' 3F' L 2L2 3U B 3F' L2 B' 3F' 2F D2 3U2 U
*3. *D' 2D2 3U2 U2 F2 2U' R' 2B' R 2B2 3R2 2B R' 2U' L D' 2F2 2D' L 2L 2U 2F D' 2D' 2B2 F' R B D' 3F' L2 2B' 3F2 2F R' 2B 2U2 L2 2R' R 2D' L B2 2B2 3F2 D2 R U2 2B' F U' 3R 3U' 2U' 2R' R 2F2 D2 2B F 2L2 3R' 2D' L2 2F2 L' F R2 2D 3U
*4. *3F' L' 3F 2F' 3R2 D' 3U2 2R 2B' 3F' 2U 2L2 3R' R2 2B2 U2 R2 2U2 2B 2D2 3R' 3F 3U' U' R B 2F' 3U' 2B2 2U2 F' 2L2 2D2 2U2 L' 3U 2R B R 2B' 3F2 2R' B' 2B 3F' F2 3R 3U' B' 2F' 2U' 2L' 2R R 2U2 B 3F 3U2 2B' U' B2 F2 3U' L R2 B R' 2D U 2L'
*5. *L2 2L 2B' U2 L2 D F2 D' 2R 2F D2 2D2 2U' 2R D2 2U 2L' U' R' D' 3U' 3F2 2D 2L' B' 2B2 2R' B F2 2R 2U 2F 2L2 U 2R' 2U2 B 2F2 U' R 3F F 3U2 2F' 2L 3U' 2U2 B D' 2B' F2 3U2 2F F2 D' 2B 2U' 3F' 2R2 2D2 3U2 U2 2B2 3R 2D 2L' 2U' 3F2 2F' 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 3F2 L' 2L2 3R F 3U' 2B 2F 2D' F R' 2D L' 2R B2 3B' U 2F2 D 2B' 2R B L' R2 3D2 3U2 U' 3R2 B2 3F' F2 2R 2F L' 3D L2 2B' 3F 2F2 L' 3L' 3R' 3U2 2U2 L 2R 3B' 2F 2R D' 2D 3D2 3L2 2U2 2B' 3F' F2 2R2 2D2 3U 3R' 2F' F2 D2 R2 B' 3U 3F2 3D' 2U2 3R' 2U 2L' 2R' B2 2L' U' 2B 3B' 3F' 2F' 2L U' R 3D' U' 2F2 2U2 2R2 B 2B' 3U L D 2D2 L 3R R2 3F2
*2. *B' 2B 3F' D 2D 3D' 2U' B' 3L2 R2 U 2B2 3B' 3R' 3D' L 2F L2 2U' U2 L2 2D' F 3D' 2L 2U2 3F' 3D 3U2 3B2 3U R 3B 2F 2U' 3L' R' 2D 2U2 B D 2D' 2U' U F' D 3L 3B2 3F 3R B2 3B 3D' 2R D2 3L' 3R' 2R 3F2 L2 2B2 3B' F' 2R 3U 2R 3F D 2D' 3D' 3R' 2B2 3F2 3D' 2L' 3L' 2D' 2L 2D' 2U2 2L 2D' B2 2D' 3R2 2D2 F D' 3L' 3D' 3F' 3U' B' 2B' 3F' 2R 2D2 2B2 3B 2R
*3. *3D2 2B' 2U2 U2 2L2 F2 2L 3R B 2B2 F2 3U2 2B2 F2 2U U2 B2 2D 3L' B2 R' 2U 2B2 3U' L2 2L' R2 3D' 3B' 3L2 B 3F' 2F' 3R D' L B 2F' F' 2L' 3B2 2F' 2U' R' B2 2B' U B 3B2 2L' F2 L 3R2 R' U2 2L 2B 3B' 3L 2R D' 3D2 R 3D' U B' 3B' 2R2 F 2R 2D 2R' 2U 2R2 3U' R' 3F2 2U2 R' B2 3B' L 3F2 3R2 2R' D' 2L2 U2 B2 3B 3L' D2 2U U 2F 3R 2D B' R2 2U
*4. *D 2U 2F 2D' L2 2B 3F 2F 3L2 B2 L2 2R2 2B' 3D2 3R2 3D U 2L 2B U2 R' 2F U2 B 2D2 3B 3U2 2R2 2F 2U U' R2 D 2D2 U2 2F' 2U' 2B2 3D' 2U2 2F' D2 2R F L2 2U2 3B 2D R2 2B2 3L 2R2 D 3D2 R2 3B' 3R2 B2 D 3D 3L' R2 B' 3F2 F' 2L' 3R 3B 2U2 3B 2U2 2B 2R' R 2F 3R' 3U' 3L2 2R 2D2 L' 2L2 3R2 2U' 2F F' 2L2 3L 2F2 3L2 B2 3L 3F2 2U L 2F L' 3B2 3U2 2F
*5. *3U 2L2 R2 U 3L' 2R2 R2 3U2 2U' 2F' 3U U2 2L' 2R2 U L2 3R2 R 2D 2U F L' 3R2 3F2 D2 B' R F 3R2 2R F D' 3U' 2U2 R 2B' L2 D2 3U2 L2 3U' U2 B' 3R' 2F 2D' R2 2B' 3F2 2F 3U 3R2 2R2 D' 2U' U 3B 3U2 3R R2 3B' 3D2 3U' 2F 2L2 2B 3D R2 2U2 3L' 3U2 L2 3L' 2R2 D 2B2 2D2 R' 3B 2R2 D' 2U2 2L 2U F' 3R 3U' U 2F' 2U B 2F2 L' 3B' 2D2 R 3B2 2L2 3F2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 R' F' U' F2 R
*2. *F' R U2 R2 F U' F' R U
*3. *U' F' R U R' F' U' F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B R' L2 U R B L F L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U'
*2. *L' B2 U' B' R' U2 F2 L D B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B
*3. *D2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' D R2 F L B' D' F' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R D Uw2 Fw' F Rw R' B R B2 Rw2 D L F L' U Fw2 D Rw2 Fw' L' U' B' F R' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F2 U Rw' R' B2 Uw2 Fw' F2 D2 Fw
*2. *L' D2 B' U' B' D' Uw2 L B Rw2 U Rw Fw F Uw' Rw' R' U R2 Uw2 L R Fw2 F2 D' U' B F2 U2 B2 U Rw2 F L2 Fw Uw U2 R Fw F'
*3. *Fw' D B2 Rw' Uw' B Uw' L2 R U2 B2 Rw B F2 D2 Fw L2 B L2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 U B D' Uw2 R2 D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F Uw' Rw2 B' U2 L R Bw' F Dw' Bw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw Dw Rw U' Rw F D2 Dw2 Lw B Dw2 F' Dw2 R2 Dw R Fw' Uw2 L D Fw2 Uw' R' F2 D2 Uw2 U Bw' U Fw' R Dw2 L2 Rw' F' L Lw Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 R Uw'
*2. *Bw2 Lw2 F' D2 Rw D Dw L D' Uw2 Lw' R' Dw L Rw' R D2 U2 B Bw2 Fw' F D' U L2 Rw Dw' L R2 B2 R2 B' Rw Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' L' Fw2 Dw U' Lw' Rw B2 Uw2 R2 B D' Lw' U' Bw2 Fw2 F2 L Lw2 R' Fw D Rw F
*3. *Dw2 Bw' Dw' B2 D' B' Fw' F2 D2 B D' Lw Bw' Uw Rw2 R' F2 Dw2 Bw2 L Dw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 R B F2 Lw Fw Dw' Fw' D Dw' Uw L2 Uw U2 B' Lw' R Bw2 R2 F2 Lw2 Dw Uw' U Lw2 R' Uw' L2 Dw2 Fw L D U2 Fw2 U F R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 U' B' 2U' 2R R2 3U' L2 R D' 2D 3F2 R D' 2F' F2 R 2B2 2F 2R' D2 2U2 2F F' 3R' 3F 3U2 2U 3R2 3U 2U U' 2F L 2B2 2R 2D R 3F2 2L' 2R' R 2U' L 3U2 L2 3R R B2 3R D 3U2 R2 2F' 3U' 2U B2 2B 3F F' 2R F2 U 2L2 B2 2F' F2 L 2L' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 3R 2F2 3D 3L' 2B' 2D2 2U2 U' 3R' R2 2D 3L 2D' U L' B' U' L 3R2 3U 2U' U 2R' 3D2 3L 3D 3U2 U2 3B2 2R' 2D2 2U2 3R2 F2 2R2 3F2 2U2 F' 3D' B' 2F' 3L2 R' 3F 2D 2F2 L 2U L' 2U2 3F2 2D 3D2 R 2F 3R' 3B2 3F' 2L 3R 2B' 3L' R' 2B 3L2 3F U' L D2 2F2 2L' 3L B 3B 3F2 U2 3R2 3B 3F 3D B' 2B' 3B' F' U 2L 3R2 2F' 3R' 2R2 3F2 D 2L' D F' 2R' 3F2 3U 2L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' L' U' B' D2 L F D2 B' D B2
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D B2 D U' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 D B2 D' B' L' B U
*3. *B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F' D2 F' L R2 F' U' L U2 F2
*4. *U B' R B2 D2 B' L' D B' R' U2 R B2 L B2 L2 F2 L D2 B2
*5. *U2 B' L B U' D2 B L' F2 L' U2 D2 F U2 F D2 F U2 F' L2 U2
*6. *F L2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R' U R' F' D2 L2 R' D2 F
*7. *D' B2 R' B D2 R2 F2 L' D' B' U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2
*8. *F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U F U' L D' R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2
*9. *U2 B' F' R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 L2 R' U' F U' F2 R U B' R2 U
*10. *D2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L R2 B' F2 D' L2 B L' B2 L2 F D
*11. *B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D U B2 L U' R' U R D' B2 L F D2
*12. *R D B D L F' U2 R U D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B D2 B R2 U2
*13. *R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' L D B2 L U2 F2 U' R' B2
*14. *R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F L D2 R D R' F2 U' L'
*15. *R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' B' L' U' F U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U'
*16. *D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L F U' L B' F' D U' F2 R2
*17. *B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F R2 F R' B2 L' D L2 U2 B2 U L
*18. *D' R2 D L2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' R F L U B R' F
*19. *L' F B' U2 L' U2 B U2 D' L U B2 D' B2 U D2 F2 B2 D R2 L2
*20. *D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 L D' B F' L U' F U' R' U'
*21. *U2 R2 L F D' B U F' L D B' D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 D2
*22. *L' F2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 U2 R F U F D' L B L2 D2 U L' R2
*23. *D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' L' R' U' B R' F2 U L' B2 R'
*24. *U2 F' R L' B' D' L F2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2
*25. *B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L D' B D U' R2 U' B' R2 B2
*26. *U L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R' F' D2 L2 U R2 F R B' R'
*27. *F2 L2 D' U L2 F2 L2 D L2 D B2 L' R D L D2 B2 F R2 U2 F
*28. *U2 L2 D2 B R2 B U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R' U' R' D' L' D2 F
*29. *R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D' L' F2 R' B F D B D B
*30. *D F' R U F2 B' D L' F' B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R' L F2 B2
*31. *R' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 R B2 D2 L' B D2 B' R' D U2 F R D' B'
*32. *R2 B' U2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D' B' L2 D F R B2 D L' U'
*33. *F L F' R' F R2 F' U R D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 U R2
*34. *B' L2 B' L' F' L' F2 R' D L2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 B U2 F' R2
*35. *L B R U R' D L U' R' L2 B' R2 B U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 F
*36. *R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F' R D' F2 D' B R' D R2 U'
*37. *R2 L U' F2 B2 L' B R F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L' D2 R2
*38. *D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L' F' L R' B R U' F D' U
*39. *D2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U B2 D' F L' D' R' F U2
*40. *F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B U' F2 L R' F R' U2 R2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L' F R2 U D L U' F R L2 F B2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B'
*2. *U B2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D' B' L D R' D2 U' R'
*3. *R F' U2 F U' L2 D2 L D' B L2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 U2
*4. *U2 L' F2 L2 D' F U B' R2 F' D2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L' B2
*5. *B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F L' D F R2 F2 D2 L' U F' R' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' L B' F2 L2 U2 B' U' L D U'
*2. *F D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F R' U' B' U L' F D' R2 F' U2
*3. *D F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R' F' D2 R F2 U' B' L D' F'
*4. *D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U R2 B' U L D' B' L D' U2 L D2
*5. *R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L U L R' F D' R' B L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B U R' D' R' B' R2 F' R U'
*2. *L D2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 R F R' D' U F' R U B' U R
*3. *U L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B U2 L2 R' D F L' B F' U'
*4. *U2 D R L' F' U2 D' F' D' B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 B2
*5. *R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U L D U2 F D2 R' D' U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B' D2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 U2 F' D R2 U' B' L D B2 R' B' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F2 R F' R F2 R' F2
*3. *F' L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D U2 F2 R' F D2 L2 B
*4. *D2 U2 F' Rw' B2 Fw L' R' F D F L' Fw' Rw2 R' B' Fw' U B' L Uw2 L2 D' Fw F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L Rw' R2 U2 B2 F U' R' B' Rw D2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F2 R U2 F' R'
*3. *L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 R' U2 F U B L' B2 D F' R
*4. *R F2 Uw B R2 D' U2 L D2 U R2 Fw2 U Fw' F D' L' Rw2 R Fw2 D2 Uw U' B' Fw' F' D2 Rw' B2 Fw' F' Uw' L' D' L Rw2 Fw U' R2 Uw2
*5. *D B' D Uw Fw F2 Lw' R2 D U' F L' Lw2 Fw Uw2 Bw2 U' L Rw2 Fw Rw B F' Dw' Uw L2 Rw F' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' B2 D2 Lw' R' Dw B' Bw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw D' R2 B' U' B' R' B L' Rw D' B2 R2 B U2 Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B U R' U' R l r' b' u'
*2. *U L' B' R U B' L' B' R' r b' u
*3. *U B' R U B U' L U' b' u'
*4. *U L R' B' U R' U R U' l r b' u'
*5. *U R U R' U B R L' l r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (6, 6)
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, -1) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) /
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D U D U L' U R D'
*2. *D U' R' D' L D' U L' R'
*3. *L R' U D R' D' R'
*4. *L' D U' R' L R' L' U' R'
*5. *L R D' R L' D R L U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 24, 2013)

*2x2* - (7.89), 5.25, 4.88, 6.53, (4.51) = *5.55*
*3x3* - 16.66, 20.51, 19.70, (21.58), (16.32) = *18.96*
*4x4* - 1:20.73, 1:25.29, (1:17.25), (1:40.93), 1:32.36 = *1:26.13*
*5x5* - 2:51.94, (3:04.76), (2:28.88), 2:47.41, 3:00.56 = *2:53.30*
*6x6* - 5:03.33, (4:47.95), 6:10.29, 5:52.44, (6:10.49) = *5:42.02*
*7x7* - (7:50.76), (10:21.01), 8:22.24, 9:16.53, 8:42.06 = *8:46.94*
*2BLD* - 33.25, 34.21, DNF = *33.25*
*3BLD* - 1:52.83, DNF, 1:57.11 = *1:52.83*
*4BLD* - 19:55.86, DNS, DNS = *19:55.86*
*MBLD* - *DNF* 
*OH* - 34.98, (34.51), 41.39, (48.92), 39.51 = *38.63*
*Clock* - 14.30, 17.41, (13.69), (19.56), 14.29 = *15.33*
*Megaminx* - 5:20.48, (5:25.25), 4:20.01, 3:50.09, (3:33.38) = *4:30.19*
*Pyraminx* - (14.97), (9.98), 11.65, 11.39, 12.93 = *11.99*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 25, 2013)

*3x3:* 13.95, 14.62, 17.63, 14.40, 17.94 = *15.55*
*2bld*: 36.93, 1:17.46, DNF(56.46) = *36.93*


----------



## shubhayankabir (Jun 25, 2013)

2x2: (4.66), (6.73), 4.80, 4.87, 4.79 = 4.82
3x3: 16.75, (15.85), 16.58, 17.63, (21.91) = 16.99
4x4: (1:48.11), 1:32.07, 1:24.49, (1:23.47), 1:31.43 = 1:29.33
2x2BLD: (1:16.92), 59.93, (52.79) = 52.79
3x3BLD: DNF(2:52.96), (DNF(3:29.61)), (3:29.93) = 3:29.93
3x3OH: 27.22, (25.32), 27.27, 27.93, (29.39) = 27.47
2x2+3x3+4x4 relay: 2:02.21
Pyraminx: 11.38, (10.29), 14.40, 14.39, (20.94) = 13.39
3x3matchthescramble: 6:05.46, (3:39.35), (7:48.74), 3:47.34, 4:00.79 = 4:37.86
3X3FMC: 45



Spoiler



z'y
DR'F'L'B'D//cross 6/6
LU'L'//F2L1 3/9
RUR'L'UL//F2L2 6/15
U2RU'R'UR'FRF'//F2L3 9/24
UBU'B'U2BU2B'//F2L4 8/32
L2D'BU'BUB'DL2FU'F'U2 13/45


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 26, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.08, (6.57), (5.44), 5.60, 5.77 = *5.75*
*3x3 : *16.71, 17.18, (15.73), (19.15), 18.51 = *17.47*
*4x4 : *1:08.93, (1:15.96), 1:12.18, 1:05.22, (1:03.24) = *1:08.78*
*5x5 : *(2:06.87), 1:59.40, (1:41.38), 2:00.73, 1:45.99 = *1:55.37*
*6x6 : *3:09.18, (3:41.65), 3:17.66, 3:15.50, (3:01.38) = *3:14.12*
*7x7 : *(4:37.51), 4:47.76, 4:51.71, 5:06.21, (5:12.93) = *4:55.23*
*2x2 BLD : *51.06, 44.05, 46.23 = *44.05*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:55.88, 2:40.39 = *2:40.39*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF (17:07), 15:41, DNS = *15:41*
*5x5 BLD : *
*Multi BLD : 4/4 (27:32)*
*OH : *1:04.11, (42.60), 55.43, (1:05.45), 50.05 = *56.53*
*MTS : *(47.48), 1:02.46, (1:23.40), 50.39, 1:02.71 = *58.52*
*2-4 relay : 1:19.33*
*2-5 relay : 3:47.40*
*Megaminx : *(1:48.15), 1:56.38, (2:04.71), 1:54.61, 1:52.76 = *1:54.58*
*Square-1 : *(25.70), 48.72, (51.18), 43.98, 34.55 = *42.42*
*Pyraminx : *7.01, 5.59, 5.46, (7.43), (5.29) = *6.02*
*Skewb : *(19.84), 36.11, (37.66), 21.78, 32.63 = *30.17*


----------



## mande (Jun 26, 2013)

3x3: 13.38, 15.52, (18.50), (13.21), 17.72 = 15.54
4x4: (1:11.95), (1:29.71), 1:17.07, 1:12.23, 1:22.83 = 1:17.38
5x5: 2:26.32, (2:15.69), (3:00.03), 2:29.18, 2:30.38 = 2:28.63
Pyraminx: 9.70, 11.48, 12.72, (24.26), (7.29) = 11.30
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:26.58)[29.00], 1:12.00[30.72], DNF(59.60)[22.01] = 1:12.00
Last off by 4 flipped edges
4x4 BLD: DNF(6:52.81)[3:21.60], DNF(6:37.58)[2:55.94], DNF(7:23.04)[3:49.74] = DNF
Yuck...times were decent though. First scrambled, second 4 centers and 3 wings, third 3 wings.
5x5 BLD: DNF(19:32.74)[10:33.09], DNF, 22:24.33[11:43.88] = 22:24.33
Safe solve... bad time :/
MTS: 1:29.94, 1:32.11, (1:34.54), (1:06.88), 1:07.53 = 1:23.19
Ages since I've done this
FMC: 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D F R F' R' D' U F' U' L B2 L' F' L B2 L' U F' U' F2 U' F U F U2 F B2 D' B D' R2 F' L B' F'

Explanation:
On inverse scramble
2x2x3: F B L' F R2 D B' D B2
F2L: F' U2 F' U' F' U F2 U F U' F (***) U F U'
Leave 3 corners: D R F R' F' D'
Invert to get skeleton on scramble, and insert at (***) to cancel 2 moves: L B2 L' F' L B2 L' F



MultiBLD: 6/13 in 59:05.11[38:54.27] = DNF
Ugh...messed up J perms on 3 cubes (absolutely pathetic). 2 cubes off by 4 corners, and 2 by 3 corners


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 27, 2013)

5x5: 1:38.96, 1:26.63, 1:25.65, 1:29.59, 1:24.36 = 1:27.29
6x6:
7x7:


----------



## uvafan (Jun 27, 2013)

3x3: (17.78), (10.36), 10.37, 12.15, 12.09 = *11.54*
Pretty good.
OH: (25.51), (18.80), 23.81, 21.50, 21.17 = *22.16*
Decent.
3BLD: 2:29.40, DNF, DNF = *2:29.40*
2:29.40 is second best time ever.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (13.10) (7.62) 12.11 11.88 11.91 = *11.97* 
*3X3X3*: 26.49 (19.19) 24.40 25.74 (31.71) = * 25.54*
*4X4X4*: (2:03.34) 4:02.48 (4:09.91) 3:42.27 2:23.15 = *3:22.63* // PB on the first solve


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2013)

*3x3:* 20.00, 16.61, (14.71), (20.42), 16.84 = 17.82
*4x4:* 1:01.11, (53.78), 1:07.57, 1:01.72, (1:10.21) = 1:03.47
*5x5:* (1:48.76), 1:27.30, (1:26.74), 1:43.28, 1:39.00 = 1:36.53
*6x6:* (3:29.17), 3:00.42, 3:15.14, (2:57.54), 3:13.22 = 3:09.59
*7x7:* (4:25.87), 4:36.29, (5:15.14), 4:30.53, 4:45.68 = 4:37.50
*OH:* 35.88, 37.49, (27.35), 32.55, (DNF) = 35.31
*Megaminx:* 2:02.44, 2:14.76, 2:13.94, (1:53.27), (2:18.33) = 2:10.38
*Pyraminx:* (9.48), 13.97, 10.07, (16.68), 12.20 = 12.08
*Square-1:* (17.00), 23.92, (28.29), 24.05, 18.29 = 22.09

Some improved times, oddly enough (I mean, I haven't practised). Time to start thinking about practising for WCs...


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 1, 2013)

2x2: 6.08, (8.30), 6.59, 5.96, (5.12) Avg. = 6.21
3x3: 20.07, (16.95), 19.59, 17.92, (21.23) Avg. = 19.19
4x4: (1:33.05), (1:18.34), 1:19.93, 1:19.18, 1:18.34 Avg. = 1:19.15
5x5: (2:35.39), 2:31.70, 2:34.74, (2:30.30), 2:31.69
6x6: (5:23.54), (4:37.89), 4:55.25, 5:22.34, 4:51.65 Avg. = 5:03.08
7x7: (8:10.91), 8:21.19, 8:45.20, (9:16.44), 8:31.73 Avg. = 8:32.71
2x2 BLD: (35.39), 40.26, 52.35 = 35.39
3x3 BLD: DNF, (3:47.93), DNF= 3:47.93
4x4 BLD: DNF, 20:49, DNF= 20:49
5x5 BLD: 41:19, DNF, DNF = 41:19
Multi BLD: 3/5 (34:50)
3x3 OH: 48.00, 40.55, 42.73, 42.81, 40.59 Avg. = 42.04
3x3 with Feet: 1:49.20, 1:45.79, (1:42.00), 1:46.03, (2:05.70) Avg. = 1:47.01
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:51.04), 1:30.51, (1:15.17), 1:34.39, 1:16.82 Avg. = 1:27.24
FMC: 42
2-3-4 Relay: 1:49.54
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:59.20
Clock: 20.47, 23.55, (24.80), (20.22), 23.30 Avg. = 22.44
Megaminx: (1:43.77), 1:48.14, 1:46.38, 1:45.16, (1:51.23) Avg. = 1:46.56
Pyraminx: 9.17, (10.66), 10.18, 9.20, (8.33) Avg. = 9.52
Square-1: 1:14.23, 46.07, 1:08.52, 1:02.22, 54.60 Avg. = 1:01.78
Skewb: 26.89, (41.71), 23.87, (19.19), 30.82 Avg. = 27.19


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2013)

Multi-Bld: 0/5 in 16:38


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jul 1, 2013)

FMC: 36


Spoiler



D' F2 B2 U D' F2 D F U L2 F L' F' R U R' F' U D' B2 D F D' B2 D U F U F' R U R' U R U2 R' 
D' F2 B2 U D' F2 D 2x2x2 (7/7)
F U L2 F L' F' R U R' 2x2x3 + all edges oriented (9/16)
F' U [#] F U F U F' F2L (7/23)
R U R' U R U2 R' all expect 3 corners (7/30)
insert at [#] D' B2 D F D' B2 D F' (8/38)
F' F cancel, (-2/36)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 1, 2013)

FMC: 29 HTM
just for once...



Spoiler



U' F2 U R2 B2 L' - 2x2x3 (7)
switch to inverse
L F L' U F' U2 F2 U' L' U' L - F2L-1 (18)
U L' U2 L - F2L (22)
F' L' U' L U F U' - LL (29)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2013)

Results: congrats to Iggy, stevecho816 and mitch1234

*2x2x2*(25)

 3.28 mitch1234
 3.50 henrik
 3.52 stevecho816
 4.07 mycube
 4.28 riley
 4.51 yuxuibbs
 4.59 FinnGamer
 4.82 shubhayankabir
 4.90 Iggy
 5.18 cubeskillet
 5.47 bh13
 5.55 DuffyEdge
 5.82 bacyril
 5.85 blairubik
 6.03 MatejMuzatko
 6.21 cc9tough
 6.92 legoanimate98
 6.96 Mikel
 7.28 asdfgf
 7.31 MaikeruKonare
 7.32 Schmidt
 7.35 Gordon
 7.77 Mike Hughey
 11.97 MarcelP
 15.60 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.70 riley
 10.42 CuberMan
 10.75 Lapinsavant
 10.81 stevecho816
 11.54 uvafan
 11.86 mitch1234
 13.00 mycube
 13.40 henrik
 13.77 yuxuibbs
 13.78 FinnGamer
 14.50 Iggy
 15.54 mande
 15.55 SirWaffle
 16.10 typeman5
 16.25 legoanimate98
 16.99 shubhayankabir
 17.05 MatejMuzatko
 17.23 Mikel
 17.47 bacyril
 17.55 blairubik
 17.82 Dene
 17.84 bh13
 17.91 sej64
 18.61 cubeskillet
 18.96 DuffyEdge
 19.19 cc9tough
 19.38 cytokid101
 20.84 Spaxxy
 20.97 Mike Hughey
 22.71 Schmidt
 24.92 MaikeruKonare
 25.54 MarcelP
 28.73 Gordon
 31.81 LucasSVK
 32.75 Nivarthi Akhil
 38.93 MatsBergsten
 46.60 SorcererPenguin
*4x4x4*(23)

 44.04 stevecho816
 45.39 Lapinsavant
 45.58 mitch1234
 46.92 CuberMan
 50.47 mycube
 1:03.19 Iggy
 1:03.47 Dene
 1:04.52 legoanimate98
 1:08.78 bacyril
 1:12.07 yuxuibbs
 1:17.38 mande
 1:18.13 bh13
 1:19.15 cc9tough
 1:26.13 DuffyEdge
 1:29.33 shubhayankabir
 1:31.82 Mikel
 1:32.81 blairubik
 1:42.59 Schmidt
 1:43.81 cubeskillet
 2:04.39 MaikeruKonare
 2:16.93 MatsBergsten
 2:47.69 Gordon
 3:22.63 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:26.10 Lapinsavant
 1:26.51 mitch1234
 1:27.29 JianhanC
 1:29.90 stevecho816
 1:31.82 CuberMan
 1:32.75 mycube
 1:36.53 Dene
 1:55.19 legoanimate98
 1:55.37 bacyril
 1:59.71 FinnGamer
 2:09.38 Iggy
 2:20.55 Mike Hughey
 2:28.63 mande
 2:28.83 yuxuibbs
 2:32.71 cc9tough
 2:36.16 Mikel
 2:53.30 DuffyEdge
 3:16.73 blairubik
 3:42.45 Spaxxy
 5:33.76 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:44.46 stevecho816
 2:59.76 mitch1234
 3:04.28 mycube
 3:09.59 Dene
 3:14.11 bacyril
 4:20.86 typeman5
 4:26.92 Mike Hughey
 4:37.05 yuxuibbs
 5:03.08 cc9tough
 5:26.68 Mikel
 5:42.02 DuffyEdge
 6:45.29 blairubik
 9:12.62 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:05.91 mitch1234
 4:24.00 mycube
 4:37.50 Dene
 4:54.41 stevecho816
 4:55.23 bacyril
 8:32.71 cc9tough
 8:46.94 DuffyEdge
17:42.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.23 stevecho816
 18.83 henrik
 19.73 yuxuibbs
 20.59 mitch1234
 21.99 uvafan
 25.17 mycube
 27.47 shubhayankabir
 29.74 Iggy
 31.11 typeman5
 31.43 cubeskillet
 35.31 Dene
 38.63 DuffyEdge
 39.62 legoanimate98
 42.04 cc9tough
 42.10 bh13
 44.39 blairubik
 49.91 MaikeruKonare
 56.53 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 39.00 henrik
 1:47.01 cc9tough
 2:58.70 Iggy
 3:17.07 blairubik
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 18.22 Iggy
 22.76 Mike Hughey
 28.94 MatsBergsten
 33.25 DuffyEdge
 35.39 cc9tough
 36.93 SirWaffle
 37.58 Mikel
 43.68 blairubik
 44.05 bacyril
 49.76 stevecho816
 52.79 shubhayankabir
 1:12.33 MaikeruKonare
 1:35.73 MatejMuzatko
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 37.37 riley
 48.44 Iggy
 52.54 sej64
 1:12.00 mande
 1:12.94 Mikel
 1:17.80 nccube
 1:23.31 Mike Hughey
 1:24.02 mycube
 1:40.14 blairubik
 1:49.99 MatsBergsten
 1:52.83 DuffyEdge
 2:01.21 okayama
 2:16.66 stevecho816
 2:29.40 uvafan
 2:40.39 bacyril
 3:47.93 cc9tough
 3:48.92 MaikeruKonare
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:46.57 MatsBergsten
 8:40.01 uesyuu
15:41.00 bacyril
19:55.86 DuffyEdge
20:49.00 cc9tough
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
 DNF mande
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:33.74 Mike Hughey
14:13.97 MatsBergsten
22:24.33 mande
41:19.00 cc9tough
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

4/4 (17:09)  blairubik
4/4 (27:32)  bacyril
6/8 (28:17)  riley
8/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (34:50)  cc9tough
1/2 ( 2:12)  Iggy
1/2 (18:49)  MatejMuzatko
0/5 (16:38)  mycube
6/13 (59:05)  mande
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 58.52 bacyril
 1:09.58 blairubik
 1:23.19 mande
 1:27.24 cc9tough
 4:37.86 shubhayankabir
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:08.78 mitch1234
 1:09.36 mycube
 1:11.10 Lapinsavant
 1:19.33 bacyril
 1:27.78 Iggy
 1:34.45 yuxuibbs
 1:40.00 blairubik
 1:43.56 legoanimate98
 1:49.54 cc9tough
 1:56.90 bh13
 2:01.12 cubeskillet
 2:02.21 shubhayankabir
 2:52.36 MaikeruKonare
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:28.55 stevecho816
 2:40.46 mitch1234
 2:50.67 mycube
 3:47.40 bacyril
 3:48.76 Iggy
 4:07.49 yuxuibbs
 4:08.90 legoanimate98
 4:59.20 cc9tough
 5:51.12 bh13
 6:14.42 blairubik
*Magic*(4)

 1.09 yuxuibbs
 1.71 MaikeruKonare
 2.59 Mikel
 4.25 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.80 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 10.78 mitch1234
 17.75 Schmidt
 27.19 cc9tough
 30.17 bacyril
*Clock*(6)

 8.20 Iggy
 10.69 Perff
 15.33 DuffyEdge
 17.05 yuxuibbs
 22.44 cc9tough
 DNF blairubik
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.99 Iggy
 6.02 bacyril
 6.05 mitch1234
 6.67 Lapinsavant
 6.72 stevecho816
 8.59 yuxuibbs
 9.07 bh13
 9.52 cc9tough
 11.30 mande
 11.99 DuffyEdge
 12.08 Dene
 12.10 blairubik
 13.39 shubhayankabir
 14.13 legoanimate98
 14.19 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:21.13 mitch1234
 1:36.91 stevecho816
 1:46.56 cc9tough
 1:52.27 Iggy
 1:54.58 bacyril
 2:10.38 Dene
 4:30.19 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(7)

 19.45 obatake
 22.09 Dene
 26.07 stevecho816
 29.18 Iggy
 31.68 mitch1234
 42.42 bacyril
 1:01.78 cc9tough
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 okayama
29 Cubenovice
35 obatake
35 mande
36 manyhobbyfreak
42 cc9tough
43 Iggy
44 uvafan
45 blairubik
45 shubhayankabir
59 bh13
DNF  mycube
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

253 Iggy
228 stevecho816
228 mitch1234
219 cc9tough
218 mycube
216 bacyril
167 mande
164 blairubik
158 yuxuibbs
142 DuffyEdge
138 MatsBergsten
124 Dene
122 Lapinsavant
113 riley
109 shubhayankabir
104 legoanimate98
99 Mikel
95 bh13
91 Mike Hughey
88 henrik
84 CuberMan
81 uvafan
68 FinnGamer
62 cubeskillet
57 MatejMuzatko
55 typeman5
52 MaikeruKonare
40 sej64
39 SirWaffle
37 Schmidt
36 okayama
32 obatake
23 JianhanC
22 Cubenovice
20 Gordon
20 Spaxxy
19 manyhobbyfreak
19 nccube
18 MarcelP
14 uesyuu
14 cytokid101
12 guusrs
9 asdfgf
7 Perff
7 LucasSVK
6 Nivarthi Akhil
4 SorcererPenguin


----------

